# I don't believe in counseling/therapy



## WhiteBic (Nov 22, 2012)

I've tried it numerous times...what do they do? 

One told me I had Asperger's and was depressed so she prescribed me antidepressants and some other crap for anxiety...I tried it, but didn't like the feeling of...not feeling at all.

Another psychologist I went to admitted she didn't even know what was wrong with me...but she was going to prescribe me Ritalin anyway.

I've been to numerous psychologists, I've taken the meds...they don't work. 

Anyway the point is, I think the modern study of psychology is bullsh*t. Just throw more meds at the patient until they don't realize they have a problem anymore. 

keep in mind this is all MY opinion and MY experiences...if you've had good results with a psychologist, therapist, whatever, good for you. 

I know I haven't.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Psychiatrists will tend to be very clinical and just prescribe things to you, in my experience. But psychologists, counsellors, and therapists are more likely to use talk therapy. You know you don't have to accept prescriptions, right? Medication never helped me either.

Psychotherapy and medication treatments are two different things. Don't let the pill-popping crap discourage you from talking about your problems with someone who studies the mind and understands you. Find therapists who use CBT or any form of talk therapy, and who won't prescribe things.


----------



## karunaji (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't quit and go and find some other therapist who can help you. There are bad and good specialists.

I had a therapist few years ago who misdiagnozed me with autism. It was an unfortunate setback because SAS is even worse when you don't know that you have SAS. When by chance I encountered another psychiatrist 3 months ago and started talk therapy, I have made considerable progress.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I went, they didn't help me at all.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't buy into them.

There's a fundamental moral hazard of only being paid as long as patients are struggling. Once a patient is cured, the flow of income trails off.

Furthermore, lots of patients come from dilapidated backgrounds. Whether they succeed or fail, they don't spread your reputation through word of mouth.

There's also the problem of how shrinks can't get personal. This is tremendously problematic because it means patients can't fully relate with their shrinks, and shrinks aren't necessarily relating with their patients. Patients can end up jumping through hoops just because shrinks expect them to learn from experienced trial and error...

...and of course, there's the meds problem. Without personability, shrinks can proscribe things based on empirical excuses even if their intuition says something would be a better idea. On the other hand, without a personal relationship, intuition isn't fully in tune with who a patient is either...

...so yea, lots of problems.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

OP, it sounds like you have crossed paths with some dud psychologists. You are right about the current trend for people in the health sector to dish out pills when they don't have any better ideas. And you should always be wary of practitioners who come up with an on-the-spot diagnosis and immediately label you with a convenient condition du jour.

You should keep looking for support nonetheless. Before having a session, feel free to question your psychologist about what therapy approaches they use (CBT, ACT etc.). And feel free to ask them under what conditions they would prescribe medication - you are the client.

And ask them about their qualifications. I have noticed a huge quality difference between a practitioner with a PhD and someone with lower qualifications. 

Psychologists are like mechanics - they're good if they know what they're doing, but watch out for amateur tinkerers who will leave your engine in a worse state than it was before they started.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

i dont believe in them either. i see know use in them all they r gunna tell me is what i already know. i swear sum of them are just bout money. i remember that was the first word of my old therapist mouth was how u gunna pay me and she jus wasted my ****ing time


----------

